# Very special thanks to Mrs. Witt



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Special kudos/thanks/gratitude/attagirl/etc. goes out to Lynn Witt on her job on the getting the turn in boxes boxes ready for me and for the nice rib box and nice work with the parsley.  Wish you could see them but I don't post boxes any more.  She does a really nice job.  Anyone that knows me knows how adamet I am about my boxes and for me to let her do them (at the Jack no less) is a testament for how good a job she does with it.  If only her husband could cook...  

Seriously...thanks Lynn...*Super job!!!!! *[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job Mrs. Witt!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 29, 2007)

Did she get any of those Canadan Hugs?  Way to go Lynn.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 29, 2007)

Mrs. Witt is lovely. I think she is an incredible lady.

Kudos to her!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job Lynn! Now train Val.  Boxes are hard to do. ( I think )


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job Mrs. W.!


----------



## Wittdogs B (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys (and gal).  Having been given this opportunity, wanted to be sure and pull my weight.  Of course, a good night's sleep at the hotel, in a a bed while the boys froze their tails off helped   If only Bruce would have let me help with the driving   , my weekend would have been perfect....

Seriously, it was an incredible experience and truly amazing to be down there with the best of the best!  Many many thanks to  NCBBQ!

Also thanks to doughemi and wife (my parents) for taking the wittdog pups on such short notice!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great job Lynn! Now train Val.  Boxes are hard to do. ( I think )



You think cardboard boxes are hard to open too so this means nothing.

I could show Val how to do boxes but then you'd never have clean clothes again so I'll decline.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 29, 2007)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> Thanks guys (and gal).  Having been given this opportunity, wanted to be sure and pull my weight.  Of course, a good night's sleep at the hotel, in a a bed while the boys froze their tails off helped   If only Bruce would have let me help with the driving   , my weekend would have been perfect....
> 
> Seriously, it was an incredible experience and truly amazing to be down there with the best of the best!  Many many thanks to  NCBBQ!
> 
> Also thanks to doughemi and wife (my parents) for taking the wittdog pups on such short notice!



Lynn, if I had only gotten tired you would have been the first choice to drive...but I NEVER got tired.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 29, 2007)

okay  Lynn is one awsome person to put up with Bubba.. ooopss   Did I say that  lol    she was awesome 8)  from boxes, to clean up!!! and not to be forgotten, was the constant attention Bubb'a wife Cheryl/ Sheryl,( do not know how it's spelled) paid to the site, people in the site, and the cleanup she did as Bubba basked in the glory of his 15th place chicken against the worlds's best !!! Do not know what them women see in Bubba, and DSave, but those two guys should kiss the ground those women walk on !!!! Then clean the windows !!!  nice to meet yaz :P


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> okay  Lynn is one awsome person to put up with Bubba.. ooopss   Did I say that  lol    she was awesome 8)  from boxes, to clean up!!! and not to be forgotten, was the constant attention Bubb'a wife Cheryl/ Sheryl,( do not know how it's spelled) paid to the site, people in the site, and the cleanup she did as Bubba basked in the glory of his 15th place chicken against the worlds's best !!! *Do not know what them women see in Bubba, and DSave*, but those two guys should kiss the ground those women walk on !!!! Then clean the windows !!!  nice to meet yaz :P




Chicks dig us. 8)


----------

